# Update! HCG rising, but not doubling. Good sign???



## Mom2mmcjg

Due to prior miscarriages I've been monitoring my HCG & progesterone very closely. On Sept 11th we got our BFP!:cloud9: On Sept 12th my HCG was 116 & my progesterone was 10.9 (both on the low end of normal). I started progesterone suppositories right away. 
On Sept 15th my HCG was 495.6! Perfect!(5w+1)
On Sept 16th my HCG was 755 & Progesterone was 21.5! (5w+2) Everything is looking good!
September 20th HCG is 2423! (5w+6) Awesome!
September 27th HCG is only 5809.:shrug: (6w+6). Not good.:nope:
September 28th I go in for an ultrasound. They see Gestational Sac & Yolk sac, no fetal pole. I have a tilted uterus, so I know sometimes that makes it hard to see on an ultrasound. The Gestational sac measured 5w+6, I was supposed to be 7 weeks. Not a huge difference. 
I haven't had any signs of miscarriage, no excessive cramping, no bleeding. The only reason for concern is the bad HCG level on the 27th. I had my HCG checked again this morning, just waiting for the results. But as we all know the waiting game is the hardest part. So I guess I'm just needing some encouragement. 
Anyone been through something similar?


----------



## 3buutifulgirl

I have heard that HCG levels start to slow down some times then continue to rise I think that as long as they are rising then there is no cause for concern..I am in a similar situation. I estimate that I am between weeks 6 and 8, but started spotting, which was a very little bit and didn't last an hour...had an U/S that show only gest sac and small yolk sac. I have a tilted uterus which I heard was difficult to find baby with... Doctor says baby might had stopped developing bc I am only measuring 4 and a half weeks... Had HCG levels done yesterday and going again on Monday, levels from yesterday are 8,204 they said are good for now, but what counts is what Monday's will say....FX for you!!!


----------



## littleblonde

once your levels get over 2000 they start to slow down a bit. with my 1st pregnancy i had a level of 2200 and then had a scan and just saw a sac and a yolk sac. i was bleeding as well. a whole 9 days later i had my levels retested they where 12000 by this point if they had doubled they should of been around 32000. So a huge difference. the dr even told me to expect the worse. she is 19 months old now. while i was waiting for scan i did lots of research and i have found that after the levels reach 2000 it can take 3 days to double and then it can take 4 days to double. In both my sucsesful pregnancy i haqd early scans due to my history. Both time i was scanned when i should of been over 6 weeks and both time i was alwasy under 5 weeks. But both times by the time i reached my 12 week scan i had caught up to what i thought my dates where. In this early pregnancy stage a day can make a huge difference to what they see. Also remember when they measure the sac they are measuring in mm. imagine how easy it could be to be a mm out. They can be out by uptp 7 days early on. your progesterone level is very good to. mine was 23 at around that point. At the moment you have no reason to worry at all. congratulations x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you for the encouragement! At the moment I'm waiting, very impatiently, by the phone for the nurse to call with my results. I know my new HCG levels will give me a good indication if something's wrong or not. I just pray they call and don't leave for the weekend without giving me my results! That would drive me crazy! I've already called them twice, the nurse is supposed to call me back. Come on phone, ring!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So they left for the weekend without calling me back!! AAaaaaahhhh! Now I've got to jump in my car and drive 40 miles to get to lab before they close so I can get my results from them! So mad!


----------



## ilysilly

I hope everything is A-OK!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So I got to the lab 5 minutes after they close, but God blessed me with favor and the person who was there let me in and gave me my results. :thumbup:

My HCG is 8761. Not doubling, but up by 50% in 3 days. My progesterone was at 16.9, still on the low side so I'll definitely continue my progesterone injections. 
What do think of my HCG? I'm at 7 wks and 3 days. A little too early for it to stop doubling traditionally.:wacko:


----------



## jules7521

I'm in a similar situation as you with the HCG's. I went in on Thursday to a woman's center here in Florida to get a dating scan done. My OH and I thought I should be about 10 weeks along. That's where my nightmare started. She claimed she couldn't get a good read on an internal scan or an external one because of my weight ( I'm a plus size gal). Then she abruptly tells me she sees just a 7 week sac and that I need to go to the ER because I'm most likely miscarrying. That of course led to a hysterical crying fit on my part ( I had a miscarriage in 2005 at 7 weeks). 
At the ER they looked at me funny after telling them what happened and I was asked the questions of am I cramping, spotting , bleeding etc. All of which were no, so the doc opted to do a HCG test. It came back at 87,000 which they told me was appropriate for the 6-10 week range. I go back in tomorrow to get another HCG and I'm so scared and nervous. I'm hoping my levels are at least in the 150k plus range or they said something is wrong. 

I hope your levels keep going up :) We deserve some good news!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi

I am in a similar position. At 5 + something weeks my hcg was at 1439 and only rose to 1739 in 48 hours. Doctor suspected ectopic and rushed me to a&e. There they found the gest sac and yolk sac straight away via internal scan. Gestational sac was measuring a week behind. Fast forward a week and a 6 weeks 6 days scan shows a beating heart but on the slower side (100). Doctor says I have a fighting chance and he has seen success in my situation and not to give up. He has put me on 10mg prodnisilone steroid every day to build up heart rate. Steroids prevent immune system attacking pregnancy. He said we're not out of the woods yet but he has seen 'much worse than me' carry to term (even someone who had decreasing levels hcg!!) Also he said that 15% of normal pregnancies do not follow hcg doubling. I haven't got false hope but he is the expert (he is a recurrent mc specalist who has been helping women for over 10 years) and so I have to trust him. Have a repeat scan on Friday and so we're keeping our fingers crossed. I still have symptoms (although mine tend to be worse at night - sickness, headaches, hungover feeling!). Good luck everyone, i'll keep you posted! x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and Mom2: my doctor said that he isn't interested or worried about sizes at this stage as he said he has seen that all catch up later on if the pregnancy is going to continue. He is more concerned about monitoring the hb and he wants mine to be up significantly by next Friday. My sister who's never had any problems said most women don't know what's going on before 12 weeks and could be blissfully ignorant, and i thought that was a good point. He actually said 'Everything looks fine' after a fews moments into the scanning and I was so shocked I said, 'Ok but what's wrong with it!?' and he said 'Nothing's wrong' (but then put me on steroids for hb) Anyway I take all that as having a bit more hope x


----------



## waiting712

Whats hb?


----------



## filipenko32

heartbeat


----------



## majored

Hi, i have had two hildren and never had any sort of probs. With this pregnancy i had slight period cramps and spotting. After having a scan and being informed of a tilted uterus they were unable to even see the top of the uterus. Then someone else had a go and i was told that i needed to raise my bum with pillows and my hands (must of looked a right sight). Anyway they found a sac but nothing in it and told me i was 5 wks 5 days, by my dates i should of been a week later. 

The hospital took bloods which came back at over 5000, they were then worried i had an eptopic as there could of been a sac in the tube as well as the uterus. I then could not sleep and was worrying that i was walking around with an eptopic waiting for it to all kick off. My second lot of blood came back at 7240 so it had gone up but not doubled.


----------



## majored

Third lot of blood came back at 9313 , so once again had gone up but not doubled. Two days later did a scan with my pillows and found something very small in the sac with a heart beat. They told me that my HCG not rising could just be normal for me as i was in the right bracket for the amount of weeks etc. It seems the bleeding was an IB and now i have a small hematoma which should go on its own.

Sarah


----------



## chloe11

just wishing you lots of luck! let us know what they say when they ring you. 
thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes! We have heartbeat!:happydance:
So I had my U/S this morning. They saw sac, yolk sac, and fetal pole with HB! :cloud9: Baby was measuring 6w+6, so even that's still behind it grew appropriately so doc said he's not worried. I have a small subchorionic hematoma that is shrinking so doc isn't worried about it either, said it accounts for the spotting I had on Monday. 
Doc said heart rate was 109, which was on the slow side. He said at this stage he likes to see it over 120, but he's not too worried. He's sending me for another U/S in 1 week. 
He also said he isn't interested in HCG numbers anymore. Once they see baby on the U/S they don't check the HCG so that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3buutifulgirl, what happened with your HCG levels? Good news I hope?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

jules7521, I can't believe the treatment you got! I'm a plus sized girl too, with a retroverted uterus so I'm just asking for an inaccurate U/S! Since your HCG was so high I wouldn't expect it to double in 48 hours, once its that high it can take over 4 days to double. After 8 weeks HCG monitoring isn't helpful anymore, U/S is the best way to find out if baby is okay at that point. Except for some people (like us) they can't find a HB on ultrasound until after 10 weeks.
What were your results?


----------



## 3buutifulgirl

Mom2mmcjg said:


> 3buutifulgirl, what happened with your HCG levels? Good news I hope?

Thank you for asking yes they went up from 8204 to 20000 from thursday to monday, but I have to wait until the 17th to get my U/S...So happy that you got the hb :flower::happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32, sounds like you and I are in the same boat. I pray that both of our babies have good, strong heartbeats at the correct rate by our next scan. 
My doctor said the same about the size. He said he was looking for growth, not really caring how big its measuring right now. I think your right, if I hadn't been being monitored so closely I wouldn't have any idea any of this was happening. 
My doctor didn't offer me anything to help the heartbeat, I asked him if there was anything we could do and he said there wasn't. Are you in the UK? Perhaps they don't use steroids here?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sarah, Congratulations on seeing the heartbeat! That's great news! Having a tilted uterus sure does make is harder doesn't it?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3buutifulgirl, 
That's great news!!! I'm so happy for you!:flower: I'm sure your U/S will be perfect. Keep us updated!


----------



## 3buutifulgirl

Mom2mmcjg said:


> 3buutifulgirl,
> That's great news!!! I'm so happy for you!:flower: I'm sure your U/S will be perfect. Keep us updated!


I sure will!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2mmcjg said:


> filipenko32, sounds like you and I are in the same boat. I pray that both of our babies have good, strong heartbeats at the correct rate by our next scan.
> My doctor said the same about the size. He said he was looking for growth, not really caring how big its measuring right now. I think your right, if I hadn't been being monitored so closely I wouldn't have any idea any of this was happening.
> My doctor didn't offer me anything to help the heartbeat, I asked him if there was anything we could do and he said there wasn't. Are you in the UK? Perhaps they don't use steroids here?

Hi! I am in the UK. I see a doctor who is based at the QE11 in Hertfordshire. So pleased you found a heartbeat:happydance::happydance: From what i hear the jury's out on whether the steroids work or not but I am giving it a go anyway. I ended up measuring 6 weeks 5 days and I am supposed to be 7 weeks 2 days. The crl was 7.5mm, do you know what yours was? I think the growth from one scan to the next is the most important thing as you say but my doctor isn't even looking at that!! Just the heartbeat. Is yours? How much is the baby supposed to grow per day?


----------



## filipenko32

3buutifulgirl said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> 3buutifulgirl, what happened with your HCG levels? Good news I hope?
> 
> Thank you for asking yes they went up from 8204 to 20000 from thursday to monday, but I have to wait until the 17th to get my U/S...So happy that you got the hb :flower::happydance:Click to expand...

That's a brilliant level and a really significant jump - that's practically doubling isn't it? :happydance: Hope everything works out for you x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to ask, do you have internal scans? I have an anteverted uterus (which means tilted i think) does that make things trickier to see / less accurate even with an internal scan? x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to ask, do you have internal scans? I have an anteverted uterus (which means tilted i think) does that make things trickier to see / less accurate even with an internal scan? x

Yes, I have both transabdominal and transvaginal scans. Having a tipped uterus makes it much more difficult to get accurate readings. Its common for people like us to measure behind in the beginning.
My CRL was 7.9mm. Everything is looking good, just praying for that little heart![-o&lt;


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2mmcjg said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to ask, do you have internal scans? I have an anteverted uterus (which means tilted i think) does that make things trickier to see / less accurate even with an internal scan? x
> 
> Yes, I have both transabdominal and transvaginal scans. Having a tipped uterus makes it much more difficult to get accurate readings. Its common for people like us to measure behind in the beginning.
> My CRL was 7.9mm. Everything is looking good, just praying for that little heart![-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'll pray for you too :flower: :hugs:That's interesting I didn't know that. I also thought that you might like to know that lots of doctors don't condone use of steroids especially with no 'immune-attacking' evidence as in my case and some doctors say there are risks to unborn child by taking these even though they are low risk. I was never sure but my husband thinks these are all miracle cures and is gung-ho about me having anything possible. I also have bloodthinning meds and progresterone meds 'just in case' but tbh I think that if a baby is going to carry on with or without a strong heartbeat it will without all this (in my case anyway as they haven't really found anything wrong with me). I've got a feeling you're going to be fine and I'll keep everything tightly crossed for you. Roll 2nd tri ey?!!! (Then we'll probably find something else to worry about. Well I will anyway!!) x


----------

